
IRB on Android - peter123
http://blog.headius.com/2009/08/return-of-ruboto.html
======
cscotta
Charles and the team are doing a fantastic job bringing Ruby to new platforms
and enabling the language to flourish in Java-centric organizations.

It's hard to underestimate the significance of their effort in enabling Ruby
applications to run anywhere the JVM does, be it App Engine, Android, or
inside a major corporation strapped by IT policy. Along with that, they've
brought many new ideas to the language, such as single-file deployment to an
application server such as Glassfish using Warble - I like capistrano, but
that's brilliant. All of this really is a tremendous amount of work.

Glad to see Robuto in action, and excited to think about what might happen on
the platform (especially once the "next steps" features he mentions are
implemented).

Kudos!

------
jamesbritt
This is indeed super bad.

When I have time I try to hack more on JRuby + Android, but have come up
against assorted anomalies. I'm fortunate that someone with a far greater
understanding of Java internals them me is blazing a path.

My attempt at sticking the JRuby jar into the app libs _almost_ worked, so I'm
anxious to go try out this code with the current JRuby.

